

You Will Cry When You See What A Queer Teacher Delighted The Internet With - ozh
http://www.upworthygenerator.com/

======
Fishkins
I love this. Upworthy posts are so obnoxious. My favorite title so far is "Try
Not To Groan When You Hear This Battlecry."

edit: They should also have added pop-ups like "I think water is wet" [agree]
[disagree]

~~~
joebeetee
"Try Not To Do A Double Take When You Hear This One Verb."

------
mooreds
Worth a chuckle.

Make sure you hit reload a couple of times.

------
cobrausn
So, how does the HN title policy work with a generated title?

~~~
thrush
Article aside, I think you're making a great point. Upworthy has been
incredibly successful using A/B testing with their headlines to get traction
on basically any article, to the point that other larger media companies are
taking notice and are even worried.

